# who are the biggest worldwide companys



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

who are the biggest landscape and snow removal companys worldwide


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

ISS World
Servicemaster
Aramark Services
General Dynamics
Halliburton


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

you forgot grandview:laughing:


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

ValleyCrest, somehow.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Valley Crest while being unique doesn't fall into the worldwide category yet. Grandview has a worldwide following but there is only so much ground you can cover in a 1983 K10 and be home in time to post on Plowsite


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Trugreen is ServiceMaster and ValleyCrest in most definitely international. they're building some kind of animal park in Dubai.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

You forgot SIMA.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Grassman09;1077239 said:


> You forgot SIMA.


Sima does snow plowing?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

ajslands;1077241 said:


> Sima does snow plowing?


How else does one know so much about the industry? Practice what you (they) preach. Doesn't a preacher preach?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

SIMA dosn't do snow removal, they teach others about it. Also I think they are only in Wisconsin and travel to teach others. Actaully I don't think they teach much, I believe they usually bring in someone with many years expirenece and sima cordinates it all.


----------



## CSP#1 (Aug 19, 2009)

SIMA is a trade association. The primary purpose of SIMA is to educate the membership and make the industry more professional. They are not a snow removal contractor. 

Anyone who wishes to become a better, more efficient, and more profitable business owner/manager should join. SIMA does not bring work to you. SIMA offers a wide range of educational opportunities that provide tools for you to use each and every day in your business. These tools give you an advantage over your competition in many ways.

By seeing some of the replies on here, it is clear that people who don't understand what SIMA is and does should call the SIMA office and ask questions. You are encoraged to join if you are looking to make your business better or if you are looking to grow your business.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

fireball;1076909 said:


> Valley Crest while being unique doesn't fall into the worldwide category yet. Grandview has a worldwide following but there is only so much ground you can cover in a 1983 K10 and be home in time to post on Plowsite


ROFLMAO :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

CSP#1;1077330 said:


> SIMA is a trade association. The primary purpose of SIMA is to educate the membership and make the industry more professional. They are not a snow removal contractor.
> 
> Anyone who wishes to become a better, more efficient, and more profitable business owner/manager should join. SIMA does not bring work to you. SIMA offers a wide range of educational opportunities that provide tools for you to use each and every day in your business. These tools give you an advantage over your competition in many ways.
> 
> By seeing some of the replies on here, it is clear that people who don't understand what SIMA is and does should call the SIMA office and ask questions. You are encoraged to join if you are looking to make your business better or if you are looking to grow your business.


Do you have a 1-800 number that works from Canada or can i call collect? Where is the supporting evidence of this?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Grassman09;1077401 said:


> Do you have a 1-800 number that works from Canada or can i call collect? Where is the supporting evidence of this?


I'm evidence of it. I was so hesitant to join just because I didn't see the point of dropping a couple hundred bucks on a membership. But, looking back I don't know why I didn't join sooner. I mean I have learned a lot through the association that I would not have known otherwise and in the short several months I've been a member, I have seen my business practices improve greatly due to the resources and education they provide.

I had a meeting with my insurance company yesterday and they were even impressed with some of the new practices I've put into place which were all learned from SIMA resources.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ajslands;1077280 said:


> SIMA dosn't do snow removal, they teach others about it. Also I think they are only in Wisconsin and travel to teach others. Actaully I don't think they teach much, I believe they usually bring in someone with many years expirenece and sima cordinates it all.


You've hear the saying "those who can't do, teach"? :laughing:


----------



## CSP#1 (Aug 19, 2009)

GRASSMAN,

Perhaps you should simply call the SIMA office and inquire about what we/they have to offer. The office is located in Milwaukee, Wisconsin but we/they assist members located in the US and Canada. 

I have been a member since 1997. I have served on several committees and currently serve on the Board of Directors. It is our job and the job of the SIMA staff to assist folks like you who want to learn more about the business and, in the process, become more efficient and more profitable. SIMA is a group of snow plow professionals who learn from each other through a number of educational sessions that are offered each year as well as the annual Symposium. The SIMA staff facilitates the daily undertaking of the association and take their direction from the Executive Director who takes his direction from the Board. 

In addition,the networking amongst your fellow snow professionals provides a forum where information is typically exchanged freely. The amount of knowledge gained from this networking can't be measured in dollars and cents. 

You may wish to call the SIMA office. The phone number is 414-375-1940. Or you may wish to call a few of our Candaian members, some I work closely with on the Board of Directors.

I would be interested to hear your feedback after you have called the SIMA office to see if your viewpoints have changed at all. If not, I would like to hear why. Perhaps we should ask what we could do to interest you.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

CSP#1;1077538 said:


> GRASSMAN,
> 
> Perhaps you should simply call the SIMA office and inquire about what we/they have to offer. The office is located in Milwaukee, Wisconsin but we/they assist members located in the US and Canada.
> 
> ...


I was a member for a year. The build a bid workshops were in the US. I wasn't willing to travel. Only the CSP exam has recently shown up here.

Who is it that you work with in Ontario that you work closely with?

Why was I partnered with someone is B.C. and not closer to me? Is there a fear that I will have learned so much that I may take away contracts from my buddy?

Why doesn't sima call me if they want my business? You have my #. 
Why do you hide behind a vague name of CSP#1 and not tell your real name and what does csp #1 mean?

PM me if you like or are interested in proving me wrong.

Thx,
Dave.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I am a proponent of SIMA as well, the can offer valuable information and good contacts. How did we end up as this being a SIMA post, if all the SIMA members pooled their revenue as under one name it might be interesting to see where we compare to the big names who aren't members. GIE media does a top 100 snow contractors list every year, I think it comes out in October, that should offer a clue, but my guess is that for everyone who reports to GIE, or who is a member of SIMA theres probably 4-5 companies rivaling the revenue numbers that actaully get reported.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

fireball;1076909 said:


> Valley Crest while being unique doesn't fall into the worldwide category yet.


Welcome to 1998. Not in the landscaping industry, are you?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Grassman09;1077651 said:


> Why doesn't sima call me if they want my business? You have my #.
> Why do you hide behind a vague name of CSP#1 and not tell your real name and what does csp #1 mean?


He's not hiding from anyone. He's a reputable player in the Detroit market.


----------



## SIMASTAFF (Feb 11, 2008)

*Sima*

Grassman,
This is Brian with SIMA, I would love to chat with you more about your membership experience. Please email me at [email protected] the best number to reach you and I'll give you a call this week.

I wish we could have chatted sooner, we actually have had several Build a Bid events in Ontario in the last few years (including 1 in Toronto area earlier this month, and 1 in Ottawa last week!) As for the buddy system, we pair folks with contractors outside each other's areas, for competitive reasons. It is hard to ask someone who is willing to spend their personal/professional time answering questions to do so with people in their own market, it can get difficult, I think that is fair. If your buddy didn't work out, there are plenty of other folks I can get you in touch with to chat with, if you'd like.

Please email me a good phone number to reach you, would love to chat more.

All,
SIMA is most definitely not a snow contractor, as described we are a nonprofit trade association---our staff are trained professionals in the association management industry. We are managed by a board of directors, and conduct our work through volunteers who are in the snow and ice industry. All profits of the organization go back into the association, as it is owned by the members. We coordinate and develop training through the work of several committees that have some highly dedicated, professional, and experienced snow contractors on them. The idea of plowsite is similar to the idea of SIMA; support and help for people who manage snow. Plowsite achieves that online via this discussion forum, we do it through training, certification, advocacy, publications, and in-person events. We also have a new website called Goplow.com that provides some good content and video help/interviews for our industry...hope that clears up any confusion!

Sincerely,
Brian K. Birch
SIMA
414-375-1940
[email protected]


----------

